
Resources for Middle School Girls to Learn Programming - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/04/06/girls-learn-programming/#.Wsdxw60vRik.hackernews
======
hanselot
Probably shouldn't be asking this, but why isn't this just a post promoting
resources for middle school kids to learn programming? Why does everything
have to be polarized by sexism?

~~~
agentd00nut
Thought the same thing... I would have enjoyed any of these resources when i
was in middle school.

Ah but "nerds" can only be boys and boys can pull themselves by their boot
straps.

